# Tegu vs Dog



## naturboy87 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yesterday when i got home i fed my 80 lb hunting lab and was geting my tegus lunch redy when (blue) my blue tegu ran over and bit my lab in the face he yiped and threw food all over the place and blue was just like thats right fool so i put him on time out for the rest of the day in the bathroom . just think its funny that my 2 lb tegu is alfa over my 80 lb lab he stoks him and bites his feet wen he is sleeping to lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 15, 2011)

Your gu probably feels threatened by the dog, resulting in all the biting against it. Don't have them out near each other if it stays the way it is right now.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is not good at all. You don't want your tegu giving your dog any injuries, or if your dog gets fed up with it. To injure your tegu. I think a little more action than just a time out is needed. A tegu does not even understand a time out. You have to convey to your tegu it is bad. 

If you want your tegu to get along with your dog try giving him a treat when the dog is around. So the tegu will form a positive association with the dog. It works with dogs and cats, so why not dogs and tegus?


----------



## naturboy87 (Nov 15, 2011)

they get along just fine 98 percent of the time even take napes together sum times i think he was just gelus that he was eating first .


----------



## james.w (Nov 15, 2011)

I was going to ask if it only happens when food is present. If that is the case, keep them separate when feeding. All it takes is one bite from the dog and the tegu is dead or a good tail whip from the tegu and you will have a big vet bill sewing the dog back together. 

There was once a guy that would take his Nile monitor to the park and a guys Rottweiler came running up. The Nile whipped him with his tail and the dog needed 28 staples to put his face back together. This is a chance I would not want to take.


----------



## naturboy87 (Nov 15, 2011)

i think that is a good point they feed at diferent times of day but frum the same cornor of the house my tegus boy and girl free rome my house so it is their teratorie and i will start to feed them on opisit ends of the house . My dog has ben around meny diferent reptiles and never ever has ever hert one aculy i can ask him wer is the lizerd and he will sniff him out this workes realy good wen he gets off his leash and im not shur wer he is my dog can find him instantly.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 15, 2011)

_Instead of making excuses, fix the issue before it becomes an even bigger one. It's obviously happened more than once and continues to happen, so 98 % of the time isn't good enough. It just takes one time for your dog to get fed up and defend itself especially if there's food involved. Then you'll end up with 2 injured pets, maybe even one dead tegu. 

As sharp as their teeth are I'm sure they're breaking the skin, so what do you think happens when those bites get infected? Just because you see very little blood if any doesn't mean the skin wasn't punctured. Now you have bacteria growing under the skin that can cause an infection from multiple bites in your case.

If your tegu was jealous that your dog was eating first, which I seriously doubt. Then what excuses do you have for the other times that it happened. Instead of letting it continue, if you can't keep it from happening the least and the most you can do is keep them separated. _


----------



## naturboy87 (Nov 15, 2011)

it has never hapened befor this and wont b leting it hapen . and ther has never ben eny blood frum eather .


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 15, 2011)

naturboy87 said:


> Yesterday when i got home i fed my 80 lb hunting lab and was geting my tegus lunch redy when (blue) my blue tegu ran over and bit my lab in the face he yiped and threw food all over the place and blue was just like thats right fool so i put him on time out for the rest of the day in the bathroom . just think its funny that my 2 lb tegu is alfa over my 80 lb lab *he stoks him and bites his feet wen he is sleeping *to lol



_Your own words,.. so it's happened before and will happen again unless you fix it. Like previously stated just because you don't see blood doesn't mean the skin wasn't pierced. The color of your lab, chocolate, yellow or black will make it hard to see a drop of blood from a small bite. _


----------



## naturboy87 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> naturboy87 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday when i got home i fed my 80 lb hunting lab and was geting my tegus lunch redy when (blue) my blue tegu ran over and bit my lab in the face he yiped and threw food all over the place and blue was just like thats right fool so i put him on time out for the rest of the day in the bathroom . just think its funny that my 2 lb tegu is alfa over my 80 lb lab *he stoks him and bites his feet wen he is sleeping *to lol
> ...


yellow


----------



## numarix (Nov 15, 2011)

Jees 80lb vs 2lb? Why would you have them in the same room anyway....


----------



## ReptileGuy (Mar 19, 2012)

Animals are animals. Especially when it comes to animals that aren't domesticated. You never know what could happen.....I keep species separate from other species. Especially the solitary ones like Tegu's. Keep in mind that ONE bite from your dog could be the last thing your tegu sees. It is very important not to underestimate an animals power. If you have other "free roaming" animals I don't recommend have them together.


----------



## naturboy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

well i have 2 dogs 3 camelons 4 tegus 2 dragons 3 gees 2 turkies 10 chickens .... 3 gosslings 10 chicklings 2 ducklings 30 koi ... i can have them all to gether with no problems whut so ever ... well the tegus and the goslings dont hang out to gether lol


----------



## Dana C (Mar 20, 2012)

I will throw my $.02 in with everyone else. Keeping all your many animals, birds and reptiles together is a really bad idea. In fact I will go so far as to say it is irresponsible. My Tegu, Gordo would make short work of the baby chicks and pick his teeth with the bones. You are playing with fire my friend. One day the dog will have had enough when you are not around and you will find yourself down to one Tegu and one dead one.


----------



## naturboy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

HAHA thats the point the chicks are food and the dog and tegu now sleep together . shout i kill animals just for fun .


----------



## larissalurid (Mar 20, 2012)

Nobody said ANYTHING about killing animals for fun. Everyone is trying to make sure that NO animals are killed since your animals keep fighting with each other. 

It is as simple as this, if your dog and tegu get along 100% of the time while NO food is around and neither of them are eating, then I say as long as they are very closely supervised it should be okay. Depending on exactly how they get along though this might not even be safe, especially if one accidentally steps on the other or gets scared. The dog could have been around reptiles and been fine his whole life, but there is a first time for everything and one day your dog could just scratch or bite back and as you said it's an 80 pound dog vs a tiny 2 lb reptile. He can EASILY kill the tegu. 

Since it is obvious aggression is shown around food, you should NEVER have them near each other while either of them is eating or is in the presence of food. Food aggression is a common thing for many animals, ESPECIALLY tegus (and many dogs as well, even if yours hasn't in the past). It's not a joke that your tegu is biting your dog on the face and feet. Your dog will get a cut from the 2 rows of very sharp teeth the tegu has and can get seriously injured. Even a tiny cut that looks like nothing can get infected with the extremely high amounts of dangerous bacteria in the tegu's saliva. Plus, when your tegu is full grown and around 4 feet long and bites your dog, I'm sure one of them is going to be VERY seriously injured if not dead after that. 

This isn't a game and once something like this happens 1 time you should fix it if you truly care about the safety, happiness, and health of your pets. I don't understand why you continuously put both of your pets in danger like it's not something very serious. Even if the tegu charged the dog or showed some other signs of aggression that weren't even involved with bites,tail whips, or anything physical it's clear that both of them are unhappy and very stressed over this situation. Him attacking means he's very upset, not playing around acting like "that's right fool". If you want happy healthy pets, please make sure that their safety is top priority. It's not a joke, please under stand how serious this is. I know I don't know your dog or your tegu, but I honestly care about their safety and well-being and hope that they can have long, happy, healthy, and especially safe lives.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Mar 20, 2012)

Dana C...I week ago I read your post about Gordo coming up to cuddle with you! Very inspiring story for someone looking to get a tegu! I'm Gordo's new fan!! lol

larissalurid...I couldn't agree with you more! I know someone and part of their dogs nose is torn off from a tegu bite. It can be a SERIOUS problem.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 20, 2012)

james.w said:


> I was going to ask if it only happens when food is present. If that is the case, keep them separate when feeding. All it takes is one bite from the dog and the tegu is dead or a good tail whip from the tegu and you will have a big vet bill sewing the dog back together.
> 
> There was once a guy that would take his Nile monitor to the park and a guys Rottweiler came running up. The Nile whipped him with his tail and the dog needed 28 staples to put his face back together. This is a chance I would not want to take.



Dang I can understand a Nile Monitor inflicting that much damage with it's tail that is gnarly. Can a 2lbs Tegu really inflict a significant amount of damage with it's tail on a large dog like that?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Doesn't matter if it can, do you really want to test it out? Also, the damage the dog can do is insane. Even if you're right there with them all it takes is one "playful" snap and the tegus dead or permanently disfigured.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if this is a troll.


----------

